
Possible Link Between Primordial Black Holes and Dark Matter - okket
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/nasa-scientist-suggests-possible-link-between-primordial-black-holes-and-dark-matter
======
Delmania
If I'm understanding this correctly, they scanned an area of the sky for two
different types of radiation, CIB and CXB. Those should have been different,
because of the nature of the first stars, but they were very close. The only
thing that can match that spectrum is a black hole. By pairing that with the
data gained when LIGO collected 2 black holes collapsing into 1, this gives
support to the theory that dark matter is made of primordial black holes that
formed within the 1 second of the big bang. Hopefully someone can correct my
understanding, because I enjoy this a lot.

